# 7/3/2013 - Deep Run



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

Any experienced Blue Water guys interested in trip to the shelf in the morning....trying to pull together a crew.

Running a 306 Grady White out of Surfside Marina.


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking to do a day run? What are you looking to catch/ style of fishing. Just wanted to make sure we are on the same page


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

*Got to work !*

:headknock


----------



## sdmeineke68 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im interest ed in future offshore trips....Scott 281-435-6121


----------



## FRSHDO (May 31, 2011)

Are you planning another offshore trip soon bc I'm interested. Steven 832-620-4871


----------

